# Schriftgröße prozentual skalieren



## Yannic Kappes (26. Juni 2005)

Der Titel ist Programm, geht das? Kann ich die Schriftgröße prozentual in Abhängigkeit zum Fenster festlegen?

Ich möchte die Schrift ungern in ein Bild verpacken (dann würds ja gehen) aber sie soll immer den gleichen Raum im Fenster ausfüllen.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus...


----------



## Gumbo (26. Juni 2005)

Prozentuale Schriftgrößen werden „als relativ zur Tabelle der Schriftgrößen und der Schriftgröße des übergeordneten Elements interpretiert.“ (Siehe Schriftgröße:  die Eigenschaften font-size und font-size-adjust)


----------



## Yannic Kappes (11. Juli 2005)

Schonmal danke für die Antwort und den Link aber:

Es gibt also keinerlei Möglichkeit die Schriftgröße in Abhängigkeit von der Größe des Browserfensters zu skalieren?


----------

